# Charleston, South Carolina



## americanguy (Nov 14, 2003)

Anyone in the Charleston, SC area interested in a support group/ gathering????


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Ah man this sucks, I just moved from Myrtle Beach, otherwise I might be interested.


----------

